# What Pump Are You On



## spiritfree (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm quite new here and I would be grateful if you pumpers could let me know which pump you use?  Thanks.


----------



## bex123 (Sep 13, 2010)

i use the accu check spirit combo


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Spiritfree,

I've got the Medtronic Paradigm Veo and I think it's amazing (although I have no experience of other pumps so can't compare). Anyway, I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Cate (Sep 13, 2010)

Medtronic Paradigm 722 here, had the Paradigm 522 before.


----------



## bev (Sep 13, 2010)

Alex has the medtronic veo with ocassional sensors and silouettes.Bev


----------



## Viki (Sep 13, 2010)

Animas 2020 for me.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 13, 2010)

accu chek spirit combo


----------



## purpleshadez (Sep 14, 2010)

I have the Medtronic Paradigm Veo 754 with sils


----------



## Rainbow (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm  using the Medtronic Veo 554


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 14, 2010)

Accu check spirit combo (haven't been given the remote/blood glucose monitor bit yet though).  Love this pump - any problems to date have been entirely my own making! 

It came in really handy last weekend - stuck in hospital with our baby & able to change the basal rates to allow for stress / no sleep - utterly brilliant & sooooo much better than mdi!


----------



## spiritfree (Sep 16, 2010)

*Remote*

Twitchy. I Had to buy the remote myself as my clinic won't buy them. It was ?140.  I am going to learn to use it on monday 20th, next monday.I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 17, 2010)

Late to the fray as ever I use a Medtronic 554 Veo. I love it.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Sep 18, 2010)

I've got the accu-chek spirit, so no wizards for me, but it's does it's job and I seem to be able to calculate very well to keep it going and avoid stacking the insulin etc..

But would love to have an Animas 2020 or a pump with wizards to see if it improves my control even more..


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry, I'm rather late replying to posts, due to other health problems. Well, hubby booked day off and off we went to clinic. I thought it was quieter than normal when we rang the bell, sat down and waited. A lady answered and told us that she had phoned me the week before to cancen the appointment. I told her no-one phoned me abd she said she left message on answerphone. That's strange, I told her, I don't have an answerphone. Anyway , after I got really upset because hubby lost a day holiday for nothing, she said she would phone me next day, which she did. Anyway, without blabbing anymore, I will now be trained on 10th november. Watch this space hahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 4, 2010)

Medtronic Veo 522 with go-faster stripes


----------



## Jennywren (Oct 11, 2010)

Accu-Check spirit combo , very happy with it so far


----------



## maturetype1 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi everyone new to pumping got the Animas 2020


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2010)

maturetype1 said:


> Hi everyone new to pumping got the Animas 2020



I'm not a pumper, but just wanted to welcome you to the forum


----------



## maturetype1 (Oct 16, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I'm not a pumper, but just wanted to welcome you to the forum



Thank you nice to meet you all


----------



## Steff (Oct 16, 2010)

maturetype1 said:


> Hi everyone new to pumping got the Animas 2020



Hi there mature welcome to the forum.Maybe you might want to introcude yourself on the newbies board to get a few more welcomes x


----------

